# new grinder anyone?



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

A new mythos on the block..

http://colinharmon.wordpress.com


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great reading about the new Nuova Simonelli Clima-Pro. Would love to be at Host to see it in the flesh.

The thinking behind this new grinder makes you re-think where espresso is headed. We have an exciting future just around the corner.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

My grinder now has to reach the correct temperature? Perhaps this means there will be some cheap k10 fresh being sold


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Just put the bloody heating on timed.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

geordie-barista said:


> Just put the bloody heating on timed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Genius ................


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I echo Colin's feelings around other grinder producers upping their game. 2-3 years market should be flooded. Roy is safe for now....


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

It's inevitable, as everyone who's serious about coffee wanting better grinders, the demand creates supply.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought everyone was moaning about overheating grinders, next thing will be people stuffing Roburs with rocks to get them up to temps

Regards,

T.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dsc said:


> I thought everyone was moaning about overheating grinders, next thing will be people stuffing Roburs with rocks to get them up to temps
> 
> Regards,
> 
> T.


There are the guys in the USA who developed a water cooled grinder for a master project ( modded of a versalab or hg1 ) . Confused.com. Overheat , cool , I'll leave my near the oven with the fridge door open .....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I always thought the principle was to get cool grinds out of the grinder, oh well all you have to do is just speed it up and bobs your uncle really hot grinds, I for one am very sceptical of heat being introduced to the grinds..


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

"How do you like your coffee grinds Sir?"

"I'll have'em grilled please!"

"One grilled cappuccino coming up!"










Regards,

T.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dsc said:


> "How do you like your coffee grinds Sir?"
> 
> "I'll have'em grilled please!"
> 
> ...


I'd like melted cheese on top with that medium rare please


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The importance for a shop is consistancy, at home temperature will never be part of the equation


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Fair enough but wouldn't it be better to deliver at a steady cool temperature rather than delivering more heat to the coffee?

Regards,

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not sure, any evidence?

The anecdotal taste evidence suggests : -

Consistantly (warmer) grinds + consistant dose > cool one minute & warm the next + inconsistant dose.

Obviously logic tells us :-

Consistantly (cooler) grinds + consistant dose > Consistantly (warmer) grinds + consistant dose

All sounds like a step in the right direction but they are still not there yet.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't really buy the whole 'well the grinds will get hot anyway so why not heat them up' approach. What about all the people in hot climates complaining that Roburs boil coffee when running constantly? is that not enough evidence?

Regards,

T.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am still in the cool coffee camp, I agree that consistency is a must for the coffee shop environment, but this can also be achieved with careful training and quality assurance, perhaps the heated coffee will give that repeat ability, but that is only one variable in the equation.

Countless years have been spent getting motors to spin slower and lower the temp of the grind and now a complete reversal in the theories of great grinding, perhaps this is the future perhaps it is ground breaking, but I will stick with my slow spin conical until the contrary is categorically proved and not just a fad or idea or supposition by the few.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I am still in the cool coffee camp, I agree that consistency is a must for the coffee shop environment, but this can also be achieved with careful training and quality assurance, perhaps the heated coffee will give that repeat ability, but that is only one variable in the equation.
> 
> Countless years have been spent getting motors to spin slower and lower the temp of the grind and now a complete reversal in the theories of great grinding, perhaps this is the future perhaps it is ground breaking, but I will stick with my slow spin conical until the contrary is categorically proved and not just a fad or idea or supposition by the few.


What he said


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

James Hoffman

''Up until a year ago I was of the common mindset that heat is the enemy and should be removed at every opportunity from the grinder. Yet this grinder has a small heating element in it, which seems somewhat counter-intuitive. However, heat is inevitable when grinding coffee, and heat buildup is still going to cause the grind setting to change, as it moves from cold (at the start of the day) to warm during service, back to cool in quiet periods. By both heating and cooling this grinder we're able to keep the grind setting more stable and have the grinder act in a more consistent way through the day.

Is it perfect? No. Is it the solution for every cafe? No. Is it a step forward in helping cafes achieve better consistency, and waste less coffee during service? I hope so.

I dialled in at 8.30 yesterday morning, before the show opened. It was a pretty busy day, but by 1pm I'd only made a single grind adjustment. It's consistency was borne out by a machine brewing its doses to the gram and showing the shot weight and time for each brew. It felt too good to be true, and at this point if you want to dismiss this as a single anecdote and not useful data then I wouldn't protest. The next stage is now more testing in locations around the world, and a release isn't anticipated until early next year. If it is appropriate I will write more about it then.

I must disclose that I have an ongoing financial arrangement with Nuova Simonelli, though I'm sure that is pretty obvious. If you want to factor this into how I'm presenting this information then I won't protest. ''


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> James Hoffman
> 
> "By both heating and cooling this grinder we're able to keep the grind setting more stable ''


How does the cooling part work?


----------

